# Isopoda & crickets



## Tankerwww (Jul 27, 2015)

A growing question has come to my mind I have been wondering about isopods I have been wondering about the idea of keeping them with your cricket enclosure Will the crickets eat them? I have come to understanding that they will but I have been providing enough food for the crickets that they have not look to cannibalism but I was curious if it is possible seen that I will capture some and breed them if you times before introduce them.

I am going to capture some isopods and figure it out for myself but I was wondering as to how crickets interact with them from people's experiences.


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jul 27, 2015)

Tankerwww said:


> A growing question has come to my mind I have been wondering about isopods I have been wondering about the idea of keeping them with your cricket enclosure Will the crickets eat them? I have come to understanding that they will but I have been providing enough food for the crickets that they have not look to cannibalism but I was curious if it is possible seen that I will capture some and breed them if you times before introduce them.
> 
> I am going to capture some isopods and figure it out for myself but I was wondering as to how crickets interact with them from people's experiences.


This could work, but remember one important thing: crickets are jerks. They happily cannibalize with plenty of food/water available. You may lose some isopods to your crickets, but the crickets aren't going predate on them. They may just find them more convenient than the food provided.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Digby Rigby (Jul 29, 2015)

I do not think it will work out so well.  isopods need it very humid.  They are crustaceans I believe.  Crickets need it drier.  I think those differences would make it problematic.  Vootie!


----------



## Aquarimax (Aug 3, 2015)

I have read threads in which people keep isopods with crickets. Trichorhina tomentosa and Spanish orange are two types that have been used.  I haven't tried it myself. I don't have a substrate in my cricket bin, so ai am not sure it would be humid enough for isopods.


----------

